# Black Beans Salsa TNT Recipe needed



## SizzlininIN (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a really good recipe that they make?

I have to admit I've never eaten Black Beans before.  I'd like to try a salsa recipe that includes them.  I've seen photos of a black bean salsa but don't recall what all the ingred. were.  I remember corn and a green herb which was probably cilantro.  I'm sure there would be lime juice also.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

_Sizz,_
_I don't have a salsa recipe, but I do have a black bean and corn salad that we have with Mexican food and it could be used as a salsa.Let me know if your interested and I'll give it to you._
_Also, if you have a salsa you enjoy add some black beans to it and some corn..Black beans seem to just go with tomatoes and corn..In soups, salads.._
_kadesma _


----------



## JMediger (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't use a formal recipe, just what I have on hand. Keep in mind that you can increase, decrease or eliminate all together any of these ...

6 Roma Tomatoes - slice in half, squeeze out excess juice and seeds, chop to desired chunkiness
1 Clove Garlic - crushed and diced
1/2 Red Onion - fine diced (my mom swears by red onion, I tend to use what I have on hand)
1 bunch cilantro - chopped
1 can corn - drained
1 can black beans - drained and rinsed
1 Lime - juiced

That's about it! Like kadesma said, you can add black beans to any salsa that you really like. Also, they are really good over brown rice with salsa and a little dab of sour cream (drain and rinse beans).

Good Luck!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 24, 2006)

kades............yes please share. I love mexican food. I think I will try adding those to the salsa recipe I recently came up with.

Jmed..........thanks so much for the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> kades............yes please share. I love mexican food. I think I will try adding those to the salsa recipe I recently came up with.
> 
> Jmed..........thanks so much for the recipe.


Here you are Sizz 
I use one can of black beans about 16 oz., drained,  8oz. frozen corn, I like the white corn. 8 cherry tomatoes cut up, half a red pepper sliced, 5 green onions, sliced, 1 bunch of cilantro chopped, you can use less if you like. 1 clove of crushed garlic, vinegar to taste and a pinch of cayenne or a dash or two of tabasco and that's it. _f you like you can add a little evoo, I do sometimes,_ I do put the corn in boiling water for several minutes and then mix everything together, toss and serve.. I sometimes stuff this into large tomatoes..But I've also taken flour tortillas, fried them and used them as a scoop to eat the salad..We love the flour over the corn tortillas, the taste is great.

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 24, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Here you are Sizz
> I use one can of black beans about 16 oz., drained, 8oz. frozen corn, I like the white corn. 8 cherry tomatoes cut up, half a red pepper sliced, 5 green onions, sliced, 1 bunch of cilantro chopped, you can use less if you like. 1 clove of crushed garlic, vinegar to taste and a pinch of cayenne or a dash or two of tabasco and that's it. _f you like you can add a little evoo, I do sometimes,_ I do put the corn in boiling water for several minutes and then mix everything together, toss and serve.. I sometimes stuff this into large tomatoes..But I've also taken flour tortillas, fried them and used them as a scoop to eat the salad..We love the flour over the corn tortillas, the taste is great.
> 
> kadesma


 
Oh this sounds wonderful kadesma......thank you so much!  A few questions though:
-Any particular brand of black beans
-What kind of vinegar? White, Red or Cider.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

_Sizz,_
_I used a mild rice vinegar, but a red wine vinegar  or cider vinegar will work. My kids like the rice vinegar it isn't so tart..The brand of black beans was Progresso..._

_kadesma _


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 24, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Sizz,_
> _I used a mild rice vinegar, but a red wine vinegar or cider vinegar will work. My kids like the rice vinegar it isn't so tart..The brand of black beans was Progresso..._
> 
> _kadesma _


 
I'm not sure if my stores carry a mild rice vinegar.......I'll have to check that out.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if my stores carry a mild rice vinegar.......I'll have to check that out.


Sizz, use the vinegar you have, if you want to make it sweeter, add a little sugar that should do the trick or even honey..No sense running around looking for rice vinegar..
kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Kadesma!  What other recipes do you use black beans in?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Thanks Kadesma! What other recipes do you use black beans in?


You're welcome Sizz,
This is going to sound nuts, but I had made some enchilladas and the kids wanted refried beans, I had no pinto beans  so I took a can a couple of cans of black beans, rinsed them, sauteed some chopped white onion in bacon drippings, salt and pepper and added a little chicken stock so they weren't so thick..Mashed with a potato masher and we had them with melted cheese on top along with the enchilladas.
I've also added them to veggie soups, heck beans are beans in soup unless it's just a baked bean recipe or one calling for a certain bean.
My grandmother use to make black beans with left over chunks of ham, chicken stock or beef which ever she had, add sauteed onion, garlic some water and chopped tomatoes, let it cook down a little and served it over rice.
A black bean soup made with onion,some garlic,celery,cumin tabasco, cooked then pureed, put on rimmed plate, topped with a crab or tuna cakes then sprinkled with chopped cilantro and lime wedges. You want the soup to cook down and not be to soup when pureed. That's about all I've done. 

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds amazing Kades.  I'm going to pick up the items tomorrow for the salad and give it a try this weekend.  I'm sure I'll find I love Black Beans and I'll be trying out some other things.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Sounds amazing Kades. I'm going to pick up the items tomorrow for the salad and give it a try this weekend. I'm sure I'll find I love Black Beans and I'll be trying out some other things.


Glad I could help, Sizz.
I made some of the salad for our dinner, and didn't have enough of the rice vinegar for my taste so I just squeezed some lime juice in the salad and mixed it with the vinegar, I loved it..I think from now on, I'll  use a mixture of the vinegar and lime juice to season with.
kadesma..


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 24, 2006)

Like Kadesma I have always called this a salad, but it looks like it might be what you are asking for. I use S&W low sodium black beans. 

*Black Bean Salad*
2 cans black beans, drained and rinsed
1 can of corn, drained
1 red bell pepper, diced
1 green bell pepper, diced
1 yellow bell pepper, diced
1 jalapeno pepper, minced
1/2 cup red onion
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup cilantro, chopped
1/4 cup olive oil
4-5 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon lime juice
Freshly ground pepper
Salt
Tortilla chips

Cut all the bell peppers and the red onion into 1/4 inch dice. In a salad bowl, combine the black beans, bell peppers, jalapeno pepper, onion, corn kernels, garlic and cilantro and toss to mix. Whisk together the olive oil, vinegar, lime juice and salt and pepper to taste. Toss dressing with other ingredients. Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm going to try all your recipes........they sound soooooooooo good!  It'll be  first for all of us actually (trying black beans).


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2006)

_Sizz,_
_I like the idea of the bell peppers in this salad..Sierra thanks for posting this looks even better than mine _

_kadesma_


----------

